# Anyone recognise this US Ford car model?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Any Yank car boffs please? Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

3rd generation Ford Escort (1997-2002)?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Escort_(North_America)

Same wheel trims...............


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Stanner said:


> 3rd generation Ford Escort (1997-2002)?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Escort_(North_America)
> 
> Same wheel trims...............


Nice one, thanks. I meant to say it's a 1999.

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*contour*



asprn said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd generation Ford Escort (1997-2002)?
> ...


I think it is a Contour. May have been sold as a "Taunus" in some markets.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: contour*



teemyob said:


> I think it is a Contour


Just had it confirmed - it's an Escort !

Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

asprn said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd generation Ford Escort (1997-2002)?
> ...


I'm pretty sure I hired one over there once and that would have been in 1997.

...............Awful!


----------

